# Cursed Street Light



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok, fellow Haunters. I need your help. There is a streetlight right on the corner of my front yard. It's mounted on the top of a telephone/utility pole. While most of the yard is in darkness, this cursed street light illuminates the entire front corner of the yard.

Other than purchasing a wrist rocket, I'm looking for possible solutions. Anyone else faced with this problem? How did you handle it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There is a discussion about street lights and light pollution here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27449&highlight=street+light

And here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7491&highlight=street+light

And here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21887&highlight=street+light


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I here ya BadMonkey. I too had the same issue in the past without resolution. Safety and liability were an issue so I left it alone. Sorry. Some people have been creative in using the light. I for one curse it. Curse it I tell you!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have never tried it but you may call the city and talk to the safety director about it in the building department. Explain the situation, that you are creating a very well lit area with your own lighting and you only want the light down on ToT night. They may disconnect it for you that evening. Depends on the city I would imagine. I am sure mine would but at the same point, I am on a board of zoning with the building department.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I wonder if you could sneak up and hack the light. Install a flicker effect.. Make it a truly "cursed" light...


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Buy a bunch of black helium baloons, I mean like 20+. Tie them in a big bundle and float them up inbetween your yard and the light, easy light baffle and if you position it right then it will only shadow your yard.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Put a pole up with a couple of flood light on it pointing towards the street light!


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Allen H said:


> Buy a bunch of black helium baloons, I mean like 20+. Tie them in a big bundle and float them up inbetween your yard and the light, easy light baffle and if you position it right then it will only shadow your yard.


Appreciate all the feedback. However, I gotta say this seems like the safest idea. I can buy a matching set of balloons for the other side of the yard. Not only will it shadow the yard, but also add a bit more decoration!

Thanks!!


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

I have the exact problem.. my house is corner lot and on that corner it the highest and brightest street light invented ever.. I swear its a conspiracy.. I am the only haunter for miles..
I have been promising sexual favors to my man if kills that light... he since has been enthusiastically plotting its demise


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

I have same proble, street light on my side of the street in front of my house.
The balloons is a good idea on a windless night, a small breeze will push them around, unless you tie them from multiple angles to prevent such.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Dunno if this has come up before, but you may try to scope the thing out in the daytime and see if it has a light sensor for dusk/dawn function. If it has one and it happens to be in an accessible location, a well placed laser might make it think the sun is up while your ToTs are around.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I expect this was mentioned on some of the other discussion threads, but I will repeat it here. Street lights have a safety purpose, so consider the possibility that doing anything to the light itself might compromise that function. Should an accident of any kind occur as a result of your interfering with the light, consider who might be held liable. Just sayin'.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats why I like the balloons, they are easily directed and th light is still on, shining every other direction.


----------

